# Mogadore update



## CAPTAINCRAPPIE71 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone been out recently ? They hitting ?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Haven’t been out but see they have been catching a few bluegills and crappies


----------



## HOfireLE (Mar 15, 2016)

CAPTAINCRAPPIE71 said:


> Anyone been out recently ? They hitting ?


Went out on boating on Sunday along Congress Lake Rd. Fished two hours with jigs, maggots, minnows, and worms. Didn't get a single bite! Going out this afternoon to check again.


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

I was there 4/20 in my kayak. Fished from 9-5. I was targeting bass, tried everything in my tackle box, and did not catch a single thing. I’m headed back out tomorrow to give it another shot


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Fish are hard biting everywhere. Waters need to warm up alittle and stay alittle consistent. Plus alot of pressure with all these people from the quarantine going on. The lakes are crowded with them. 80 % of those people would never be fishing this time of year. Pressure and temps. Hell it was 40 degrees last wk. A ton of people fishing. I asked a group of people what they are fishing for. They said crappie. I looked at them said you realize your in 2 3 ft of water right? You realize the water is in the 40's right? Not one of them knew that crappie are not shallow at 40 they need at around 60 degrees to move up shallow. It's like this at every inland lake now. The temp rises and stay consistent bites will start


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

tim sapara said:


> Fish are hard biting everywhere. Waters need to warm up alittle and stay alittle consistent. Plus alot of pressure with all these people from the quarantine going on. The lakes are crowded with them. 80 % of those people would never be fishing this time of year. Pressure and temps. Hell it was 40 degrees last wk. A ton of people fishing. I asked a group of people what they are fishing for. They said crappie. I looked at them said you realize your in 2 3 ft of water right? You realize the water is in the 40's right? Not one of them knew that crappie are not shallow at 40 they need at around 60 degrees to move up shallow. It's like this at every inland lake now. The temp rises and stay consistent bites will start


Tim, though I will agree that typically they won’t be in that shallow. They also can be. From mid February till the end of March I had them dialed in fishing 2-3 feet of water. Not sure the water temp back then but I’m sure it was low 40s maybe even upper 30s when I started fishing it. You just never know. Now I will say the last week or two has been really tough to find them. I’m excited for the next push of warmth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Like ice said I got my 2 14s yesterday in 6' 18" under the bobber in 50° water. Quite frankly all the crappie I got so far post ice have been in cold shallow water


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Tim, though I will agree that typically they won’t be in that shallow. They also can be. From mid February till the end of March I had them dialed in fishing 2-3 feet of water. Not sure the water temp back then but I’m sure it was low 40s maybe even upper 30s when I started fishing it. You just never know. Now I will say the last week or two has been really tough to find them. I’m excited for the next push of warmth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you ! Your are right . I was basically generalizing . They do in some situations bite in colder temps at shallow.!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have seen guys steelhead fishing in places there’s no way a steelhead would be there since covid.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi. My wife and I have been fishing Nimicilla reservoir in Akron. About 2 weeks ago there were a slew of crappie in a cove. We caught about a dozen 10-12 inch ones. Cant catch a one now. The crazy thing is they took off the size and bag limit. People were hauling them out by the bucket fulls. 2 guys in a boat took out 300 and were bac k the next day for more. We caught a few bluegill tonight but that was i t . I dont know why the odnr did what they did.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Yesterday the temps in the mahoning got up to 55 degrees. White bass lite up. 28 whites and a tiny smallmouth all males. All released except one gave it to a guy. It wasnt gonna make it. The optimum temp to get them going good. Now this rain it should pull the females in and really get fun!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hit Mogadore yesterday. Tried Creek channels, drifted deep water, checked several bays, even tried slow trolling. Not a thing! Everyone we talked to got about the same. Water still in the low 50's. Back by rt 43, it was 55.
In a week or so, when the lilacs bloom,it'll be on! (I tell myself).
Howdy to the OGFer with the bright red pickup tow rig. We were pulling out when you were launching.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Hit Mogadore yesterday. Tried Creek channels, drifted deep water, checked several bays, even tried slow trolling. Not a thing! Everyone we talked to got about the same. Water still in the low 50's. Back by rt 43, it was 55.
> In a week or so, when the lilacs bloom,it'll be on! (I tell myself).
> Howdy to the OGFer with the bright red pickup tow rig. We were pulling out when you were launching.
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I don't know when the lilacs bloom but always heard-When the "Dogwoods" bloom, they are in!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Hit Mogadore yesterday. Tried Creek channels, drifted deep water, checked several bays, even tried slow trolling. Not a thing! Everyone we talked to got about the same. Water still in the low 50's. Back by rt 43, it was 55.
> In a week or so, when the lilacs bloom,it'll be on! (I tell myself).
> Howdy to the OGFer with the bright red pickup tow rig. We were pulling out when you were launching.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


That would be me! Hi.


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

Me and the Mrs. were out on the lake most of yesterday afternoon. I caught 2 largies on back to back casts on a spinner bait, she caught 1. (Spinnerbait as well). My big one was 15 inches. I also hooked one on a wacky worm but lost it and also had one blow up on a Zara spook but didn’t get hooked. We were fishing in the back of a cove I guess you would call it. 5 ft of water but 4.5 of it was weeds. They were right up against the surface. I could spot dozens of bass, some of em monsters, just cruising around. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Was out Friday in the afternoon hoping just to get some dinner panfish..no luck .. owell.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Was that the mahoning river? What did you catch them on? Jigs?


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> Yesterday the temps in the mahoning got up to 55 degrees. White bass lite up. 28 whites and a tiny smallmouth all males. All released except one gave it to a guy. It wasnt gonna make it. The optimum temp to get them going good. Now this rain it should pull the females in and really get fun!


My wife has never been white bass fishing and wants to try it? Are there any good bank spots we can fish from or wade from?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> My wife has never been white bass fishing and wants to try it? Are there any good bank spots we can fish from or wade from?


Shore all down the river. Rooster tails and roadrunner.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot. I am not familiar with the mahoning river area. Are there public parking spots?


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

They removed the size and quantity limits at Nimisila?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

dexterm16 said:


> They removed the size and quantity limits at Nimisila?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe they did. Can’t back that up 100% but I believe that is correct. Can prob find regs online or just call odnr and ask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Thanks a lot. I am not familiar with the mahoning river area. Are there public parking spots?


Yes sir off 225


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

dexterm16 said:


> They removed the size and quantity limits at Nimisila?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they did last season. Probably wanted to be like Mogadore.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

dexterm16 said:


> They removed the size and quantity limits at Nimisila?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they did and you can't buy a crappie bite anymore. Guys were hauling them out by the 100's. Made me sick to my stomach. I was told the odnr doesnt want to keep it up anymore but can't verify that.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> Yes sir off 225


Thanks Sir.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Yes they did and you can't buy a crappie bite anymore. Guys were hauling them out by the 100's. Made me sick to my stomach. I was told the odnr doesnt want to keep it up anymore but can't verify that.


Well I reckon that you can’t buy a bite anymore isn’t true. I’ve caught several hundred crappies there this year alone. Not to mention all the fish my buddies have caught. Though I agree there should be a limit, there’s still ALOT of fish in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Were you using a boat? We have talked to person after person fishing on shore and no crappies caught the last week. If you have a boat then yea a person can hunt them down. If people are taking hundreds its going to hurt the population.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Not sure either how people can eat several hundred at a time?


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Not sure either how people can eat several hundred at a time?


#fishfry 10/15 people some kids. Easy peasy!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Were you using a boat? We have talked to person after person fishing on shore and no crappies caught the last week. If you have a boat then yea a person can hunt them down. If people are taking hundreds its going to hurt the population.


If you’ve been following this thread all spring. Been killing fish from shore. The last week or 2 have been very tough because of that recent cold causing water temps to drop 10+ degrees. It’s not for a lack of fish, it’s the cold weather. Give it a week or two and it’ll be back on. It’ll all be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

White bass are not hitting today in mahoning river. Wife and i fished for hours off of 225 with road runners, rooster tails and jigs. Caught one white bass. One other guy had one. Dozens of others caught 0.


----------



## crappie_commander (Apr 6, 2012)

Fished Moggie 3 times in the last week from shore. Only a couple small gills. Went all the back to the old Lansinger boat ramp. Water is super clear. Could see gills and some really nice Bass; not much doing.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crappie_commander said:


> Fished Moggie 3 times in the last week from shore. Only a couple small gills. Went all the back to the old Lansinger boat ramp. Water is super clear. Could see gills and some really nice Bass; not much doing.


Next week warming up! ON like donkey kong(everywhere)!!


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

News Flash!!! ODNR produces fishing greed. Yes, I caught over a hundred but only kept 30 for a few meals. What happened to responsible sportsmen????


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Next week warming up! ON like donkey kong(everywhere)!!


Two days in the 60's and then back in the 50's is going to warm too much up. This weather stinks.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Next week warming up! ON like donkey kong(everywhere)!!


52 degrees today, and we're into May.
That's March temps.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not even sure I'm giving it a shot this weekend. This week's weather probably didn't warm up any water yet. Better to get some more yard work out of the way. Next weekend though. . . .


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Water isn't going to be too much warmer next weekend with this crappy weather


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Grrrrrr. Ugh.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Geez, Sorry! The last long range forecast I saw was a couple days ago. MTW next week was mid 70's and Sunny(which would have got it going)! That was what I based my comment on, quite a change!(It might change again??) Fingers crossed! On the bright side, the grass is growing great! As are the shrooms!


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

walleyedave said:


> News Flash!!! ODNR produces fishing greed. Yes, I caught over a hundred but only kept 30 for a few meals. What happened to responsible sportsmen????


Amen . seems like some people don't care if people who take kids out fishing can get any bites. It seems anymore its first come first serve and every man for himself.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Fished for 3hrs. Targeted crappie from shore. Move a bunch and only one crappie this morning. I’ve accepted that I can’t catch crappie lol. Tried a bunch of techniques and different colors. Unbelievable...well believe it. I suck lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> Fished for 3hrs. Targeted crappie from shore. Move a bunch and only one crappie this morning. I’ve accepted that I can’t catch crappie lol. Tried a bunch of techniques and different colors. Unbelievable...well believe it. I suck lol


Your first problem was you were fishing moggy right now, that is last on my lakes to fish at the moment and closest lake to me. Only 10 min drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> Fished for 3hrs. Targeted crappie from shore. Move a bunch and only one crappie this morning. I’ve accepted that I can’t catch crappie lol. Tried a bunch of techniques and different colors. Unbelievable...well believe it. I suck lol


What lake you wanna fish??


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Your first problem was you were fishing moggy right now, that is last on my lakes to fish at the moment and closest lake to me. Only 10 min drive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I’m new to Fishin this area because I work in mogadore. I’m not looking for meat, just trying to get something dialed in before work. Hopefully I can figure out some place to go and have a fish pull back lol. Probably should just bass fish moggy instead of panfish.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Somewhere within 20 mins of mogadore speedway lol.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> Somewhere within 20 mins of mogadore speedway lol.


Do you have a boat?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Do you have a boat?


I have a brand new kayak, never even splashed it yet, a 14ft inflatable kaboat I’m too lazy to get out from storage and load in the car, a trailered 14ft Grumman that I don’t want to tow to work. I’d take yak if I knew where to paddle too lol. I only get a couple hrs before work to fish. Do I’ve been scouting on shore at moggie for the past two weeks with one crappie to show for it lol. Pathetic, I know. Crappie sure are finicky!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

What time do you work?


----------



## Live2fish1994 (Feb 24, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> I have a brand new kayak, never even splashed it yet, a 14ft inflatable kaboat I’m too lazy to get out from storage and load in the car, a trailered 14ft Grumman that I don’t want to tow to work. I’d take yak if I knew where to paddle too lol. I only get a couple hrs before work to fish. Do I’ve been scouting on shore at moggie for the past two weeks with one crappie to show for it lol. Pathetic, I know. Crappie sure are finicky!


You don’t have to paddle far. Once you get under the bridge just stay to the left. Plenty of bass holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> Well, I’m new to Fishin this area because I work in mogadore. I’m not looking for meat, just trying to get something dialed in before work. Hopefully I can figure out some place to go and have a fish pull back lol. Probably should just bass fish moggy instead of panfish.


Saw lots of bass last time I was there, I may hit it later this week, I’ll be slob chasin with bass knuckles tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck to both you guys. I’m kinda jealous lol


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Amen . seems like some people don't care if people who take kids out fishing can get any bites. It seems anymore its first come first serve and every man for himself.


All anyone can do is stay within the law. If the ODNR sets the limits and you fish within the limits then why would anybody catch heat over it? Sorry to all you guys that are upset but I do have to believe there’s a reason for the limits or lack of. Go catch fish.


----------

